# Just Want to Share



## greg963 (Apr 26, 2012)

A site that comes in handy to all.
wheelsanything dot com


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

try wheelsanything.com

ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

is that not the same thing Ray. :roll: 

cabby


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Ray is too old to know about protecting addresses from spam bots.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Am I missing something, but the company trades in the USA - wouldn't shipping be rather expensive for wheels and tyres?

Note the poster came on only for 3 posts so far and hasn't subscribed. :?: 

Colin


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Most odd :roll: :roll:


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

Could be useful the next time I'm in the States.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

he's a spammer, and as a non-subscriber is blocked from entering a link, so did the "dot"?


----------

